

Successful Philosophy Majors - ekm2
http://www.businessinsider.com/successful-philosophy-majors-2014-1?op=1

======
ycmike
I usually roll my eyes at the "listicle" type of journalism but this list is
quite impressive. It does paint a better picture as to why Peter Thiel is
viewed as such a contrarian.

